
ATF installed surveillance cameras around Seattle – to catch grease dumpers - morisy
http://slashdot.org/submission/5450451/atf-puts-up-surveillance-cameras-around-seattle--to-catch-illegal-grease-dump
======
DrScump
How is grease _dumping_ within the ATF's jurisdiction?

